# Indie Author Book Promotion Site Created by a Reader



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am not an author, but I am an avid reader.  After Amazon forced out the authors from the genre forums and restricted them to the "Meet the Authors" community, I created my site.  It is in an effort to reach out to Indies and small pub authors in particular.  

There is a page where you can advertise your books (refer to page two on the site).  After you do so, I add them to the appropriate genre pages so readers can find them easier.  An author listing, with each author's website, is maintained as well. The book giveaway page has been popular and generates reviews from other readers.   There are daily threads that allow authors and readers to interact.  Some authors have also begun to guest blog with their own writing.  In addition to this, I am also a reviewer and have a page where you can submit your book for my review.  It is titled "To the Authors".  The list is growing so it could take some time to get to you, but I promise to do so.  If I like your book, then it may get it's own special post on my blog where I will tell everyone else about it.  Please feel free to stop by and check the site out.  Here is the address:

Mistressofthedarkpath.wordpress.com


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome Suzie!  I will definitely check it out.  Thanks so much for the opportunity.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Wow Suzie, that's welcome news! Heading over to your site....


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

I will be happy to see you all there!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you Suzie! Off to check out your site...


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Laura, nice to see you here.  I knew I recognized your name.  You have at least one book on my site already, but are welcome to post more


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great. I'll visit. With 17 titles it may take me some time to get them together.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

So, it looks like we go to book advertisements part 2, and leave our info as a reply?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I've contacted Mistress/Suzie when she first announced her blog over in Meet The Authors and she's very professional and courteous. My turn at bat hasn't come up just yet, but she prepares well ahead of time, and courteously, for each author she works with.

A very nice book blogger to correspond with, for sure.  Recommended.


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lisa, that is the page to post advertisements on.  Sorry, I should have been specific on that!


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Craig, I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

suzie00369 said:


> Hello everyone, I am not an author, but I am an avid reader. After Amazon forced out the authors from the genre forums and restricted them to the "Meet the Authors" community, I created my site. It is in an effort to reach out to Indies and small pub authors in particular.
> 
> There is a page where you can post info on your books. After you do so, I add them to the appropriate genre pages so readers can find them easier. An author listing page with each author's website is maintained as well. There are daily threads that allow authors and readers to interact. I am also a reviewer and have a page where you can submit your book for my review. It is titled "To the Authors". The list is growing so it could take some time to get to you, but I promise to do so. If I like your book, then it may get it's own special post on my blog where I will tell everyone else about it. Please feel free to stop by and check the site out. Here is the address:
> 
> Mistressofthedarkpath.wordpress.com


This is very thoughtful of you, ear reader. Thanks a lot. I'll check it out.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Wonderful idea Suzie, I have posted my book. Sorry I forgot to put the amazon URL if you get a chance, can you email me. Many thanks - Micki


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> This is very thoughtful of you, ear reader.


A new technology is announced! Forget Kindle and nook... We're now in the ear reader era! Woo! 

(sorry, bea...)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the opportunity! I just posted on the ad page. 

You are awesome!

Vicki


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Micki, I will add it for you.  Don't worry about it


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

suzie00369 said:


> Micki, I will add it for you. Don't worry about it


Thanks so much Suzie.


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Craig, I knew that was just a typo, but your response made me laugh!


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for doing this. I hope it goes well for everyone.

I've bookmarked your site for when I get out the new edition of my second published novel.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

You rock Suzie!


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds good Robert.  Definitely stop by and post your book when it is available!


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I posted on your blog.

Cheers!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> A new technology is announced! Forget Kindle and nook... We're now in the ear reader era! Woo!
> 
> (sorry, bea...)


No worries. I deserved that for writing so fast but it was good for a laugh, don't you think? The era of the ear reader has arrived!


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

This is brilliant, Suzie,

thanks for a generous offer.

Martin


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

Generous offer, thank you. I have left a message on your blog.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Suzie,
This is a great idea. Any support for writers by readers is SO appreciated. Sometimes it's like your standing on a mountain screaming about your book. You wonder if people can hear you. Of course, I'm hoping for the echo effect.   Good to know there are different mountains out there to scream upon.

Just left all my info on my books on your blog. Great work! Thanks again.


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

Awesome!  Thanks Suzie!

Chris


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses so far!  I am steadily working my way through on getting everyone posted onto the genre page and author listing.  If you have any questions, feel free to message me here or through my email (it is listed on the About Me page of my blog).


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for this opportunity, Suzie! I just posted one of my novels.


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tiffany, that is one of the reasons I started the blog.  I could see how frustrated many authors are with getting the word out and the many road blocks Indies (and small published authors) face.  There are some great books out there that can often be as good, if not better, than the big Pub authors.  I wish you all the best of luck and hope my site helps in some way.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, Suzie,

Congrats on launching your review site. For consistency, we're moving your thread to our Book Bazaar, which is the place we allow posts about member books, blogs, and websites. (See our Forum Decorum for our posting rules about that.)

I would also recommend adding a link to your review site to your signature area. That link will then appear wherever you post in our boards.

-Harvey


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much, Suzie! Really like how you've set up your blog and appreciate your willingness to help indie authors. I've posted to your ad page


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

suzie00369 said:


> Hello everyone, I am not an author, but I am an avid reader. After Amazon forced out the authors from the genre forums and restricted them to the "Meet the Authors" community, I created my site. It is in an effort to reach out to Indies and small pub authors in particular.
> 
> Mistressofthedarkpath.wordpress.com


Just wanted to chime in that I posted my book on Suzie's site weeks ago, as well as did a giveaway of my book. Suzie is wonderful and so very helpful. I would highly recommend her site as a great resource for all authors.

Pamela


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Harvey, thanks for putting it in the right place.  I wasn't for sure where that would be!  Also, I will follow your suggestion about the signature!


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Pamela!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To add to what Harvey said, here's our usual "welcome" post. 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for your generous offer, Suzi. I added Fate to the list and also requested a review. 

Cheers~
Tallulah


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, Suzie!

I'll check the site out!


----------



## janwarburton (Feb 16, 2011)

suzie00369 said:


> Thanks for all the responses so far! I am steadily working my way through on getting everyone posted onto the genre page and author listing. If you have any questions, feel free to message me here or through my email (it is listed on the About Me page of my blog).


I'm a new UK Kindle author and I'd like to promote my novel [[ASIN:B0055NQC The Secret]] here. How can I do this please? I'm totally useless with anything technical . Any advice or help would be most appreciated.  Of course if you would prefer to pm me, my email is: [email protected] ... Thanks.
Regards
Jan Warburton


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nifty! Thank you!


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jan, I sent you an email that will hopefully help


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks and good luck with your blog.


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Douglas.  Just so everyone know, I am not an Amazon associate so if you are and post a book link with your own associate code or whatever it is, I will allow it so long as the book cover shows up.


----------



## janwarburton (Feb 16, 2011)

suzie00369 said:


> Jan, I sent you an email that will hopefully help


Thanks Suzie;
Will take your advice. It's all a bit daunting for me,  but I'll work my way through it... I hope. Watch this space... 
Cheers
Jan


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Suzie:

So nice of you to reach out to us like this. I'm looking at your site now and will definitely submit my book for consideration.

Thanks for your efforts.

Lia


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

you're wonderful Suzie, thank you so much. I've added my two thrillers but had problems and I'm afraid IJ duplicated! Sorry. ;-(


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Very kind of you!

I'm on my way to check out your blog now.

Big thanks, Keta Diablo
http://www.twitter.com/ketadiablo


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

Dear Suzie,

How generous of you - thank you! I for one will certainly be contacting you after I've had a good read of your site.

I have 2 novels (third a work in progress). Entitled The Crossing and The Assassins' Village.

Once again, many thanks
Faith Mortimer


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mel, don't worry about it.  I cleaned up the multiple posts.  Sometimes when there is a link in the comment, it requires my approval to post.  That was why you didn't see it show up right away.

For everyone else, if your Amazon link for the associates account doesn't show the cover, I found a way to make it work so don't worry about it.  I will go back through when I am online and fix it.  You should still get the credit as the codes remain in there.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

This is an interesting experiment for the blog and quite an extraordinary opportunity for both readers and authors. I hope you get a huge response!


----------



## suzie00369 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by the blog Kali.  I enjoyed your book excerpt!


----------

